# Django is healthy again!



## GeckoGranny (Jul 9, 2013)

:2thumb: I am a happy gecko mommy now that django is back to his old self healthy now I just keep the viv clean & him fed b/c when he was sick I was nursing him so much that he would shake his head from side to side & even ran around the viv like a crazy gecko when I approached his viv hope he "sensed" that I love him & am the reason he has recovered :flrt:u


----------

